# new board



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

The TRS, or Trice are nice choices. kink is not for 40 footers...custom wont be bad either..


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

maybe a forum destroyer? or k2 darkstar or Jibpan? these are around the same price range as the custom and lib tech trs. The kink though is the odd one out, it is more or less a noodle and is a lot cheaper than the other boards, prob good for mostly park and not much over 30 feet i would say. But it is all personal choice, some people just prefer softer boards even for jumping, i have seen people hit the like 40 footers at Bear with Rome Artifacts (prob one of the softest board out there).


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

last season i wanted to go for the custom ics and the ride but i found the trs real cheap but there is still one more thing on the lib tech website it says the trs is also btx edition would it be worth the extra hundred for btx instead or mtx (banana traction) and (magne traction) an any ideas on what year model the trs i posted because i found a great deal on the same 1 i posted for $625 and the 09 skunk ape retails at 1000+
cheers guys dek


----------

